# Alun Hoddinott -- Symphony No.4 (any more info on this recording?)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

I was intrigued by this YouTube upload:
Alun Hoddinott -- Symphony No.4
(as far as I know, UNRELEASED on consumer formats)
Anyone have more info? Thx!


----------

